# MINE!



## calgaryguy (Mar 11, 2022)

Former SAIT Standard-Modern 9" Utilathe


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 11, 2022)

Tailstock, 4 jaw, faceplate, drive dogs, a Chinese QCTP new in box, and some brazed on carbine and HSS tooling odds and ends. No steady or follow rest ;(.

@YYCHM 

I have some more pics if you'd like to see more.


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 11, 2022)

Getting it off the truck was surprisingly easy by myself. Manual says to use the casting cross-boss right where you see the sling and to advance the carriage all the way to the end. It was 'mostly' balanced this way, probably would have been a perfect balance with the 3 jaw removed.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 11, 2022)

Way to go.  That makes three of us in Calgary with a 9" Utilathe now. @StefanMFrey has one as well.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 11, 2022)

Bravo @calgaryguy bravo!!! You should have lots of fun !! Congratulations on the new family member!!


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 11, 2022)

Definitely saw some use and abuse at SAIT.

The pic of the ways is right below the chuck, so I'm not surprised given its life in a educational setting. 

External gearset and inside the gearbox seem in quite good shape. No pointy gears, no chipped or broken teeth


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 11, 2022)

Next steps will be a thorough cleaning and sourcing a small VFD to run it off of

cross-slide handle backlash is about .011 and the compound slide backlash is about .016 measured at the handle/dial. carriage moves freely all the way to both ends withoutb feeling loose in the middle. There is a small amount of visible wear (the acme thread is a little bit thinner for about 2-3 rotations) on the feed screw right where you would expect alot of 6" stubs in the chuck being worked on otherwise the feed screw is in great shape.

cross slide moves freely all the way forward and back, with a little more 'looseness' felt in the handle in the middle of its travel. compound feels smooth all the way thru.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 11, 2022)

Nice score. I wonder if I took some machining classes on one of its brothers or sisters. Think of the history. How many keys got launched from that chuck LOL
Did you get it from SAIT or you mean from someone else who got it from SAIT?
Its been a while since I poked my head into one of their classes but I seem to recall bigger / metric machines. Who knows maybe those are long gone by now too.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 11, 2022)

Does it have the correct 4 step motor/headstock pulleys on it?  Those pulleys are an item that sometimes go AWOL.


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## whydontu (Mar 11, 2022)

Well done!


----------



## Janger (Mar 11, 2022)

PeterT said:


> Nice score. I wonder if I took some machining classes on one of its brothers or sisters. Think of the history. How many keys got launched from that chuck LOL
> Did you get it from SAIT or you mean from someone else who got it from SAIT?
> Its been a while since I poked my head into one of their classes but I seem to recall bigger / metric machines. Who knows maybe those are long gone by now too.


When @kevin.decelles and I took the basic machining course probably 5 years back the big shop on the second floor had a bunch of those SM machines. They looked good to me. In the class we were using bigger blue machines imported from Asia. Don’t recall the size or brand. Bigger than my 14x40.


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 11, 2022)

Other than the ways and crossfeed being a little beat, it *seems* (to my untrained eye) to be in overall decent shape. I'm going to spend some time getting to know this machine and its tolerances before I do any serious work with it.

EDIT: I should mention that I need to get caught up on my woodworking machine projects and get them moved along to their new owners. I'll give $5 to anyone who can accurately count the number of Rockwell or Delta Unisaw Cabinet tablesaws (complete or in various stages of rebuild) in the pics above. LOL. I also promised my lovely missus that before I buy anything else 'new to me' she can have a 'new' (new to her) upright piano to replace the 1950's one she plays on now (badly out of tune, needs complete restring, etc). She has her passions and I have mine. Fair deal.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 12, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## Proxule (Mar 12, 2022)

I bought all my VFD's off aliexpress. Sensorless vector style preferably as you will want to adjust RPMs (and retain all or most of your torque)
Nice find, gluck,!


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 12, 2022)

I hadnt thought about easy rpm changes and not changing the belt... Hmm.


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 12, 2022)

Congrats, it's a great machine and I enjoyed mine immensely. There are quite a few posts and good info on the site about the SM9 and SM lathes in general.

Did you have a chance to hear it running and go thru the gears? The drawings for the follow rest are in the plans section and I'm sure the other two YYC guys will help you out when needed.
Does the chuck come off easily?
I have a few HS gears and a spindle (with bearing) if you need them.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 12, 2022)

calgaryguy said:


> I hadnt thought about easy rpm changes and not changing the belt... Hmm.



Belt changes are trivial on that machine, but ya, a VFD would provide virtually infinite speed control.  I have no desire to convert mine to 3 PH.


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 12, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Congrats, it's a great machine and I enjoyed mine immensely. There are quite a few posts and good info on the site about the SM9 and SM lathes in general.
> 
> Did you have a chance to hear it running and go thru the gears? The drawings for the follow rest are in the plans section and I'm sure the other two YYC guys will help you out when needed.
> Does the chuck come off easily?
> I have a few HS gears and a spindle (with bearing) if you need them.


I havent tried getting the chuck off.

I did hear it running and ran thru a couple of gears. It was 'noisy' but I have no baseline to compare it to. The spindle turns smooth and none of the gears show abnormal wear, chipped or broken teeth.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 12, 2022)

Did I send you this link yet?  http://www.lathes.co.uk/standardmodern/index.html


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 12, 2022)

My compound looked like yours when I got it, if the chuck doesn't come off easy there are a couple of threads on things to try and the experiences others have had with stuck chucks.
If you don't have a manual it can be downloaded from SM.




__





						Resources & Support | Standard Modern™ Lathes
					

Racer Machinery International Inc. is a proud machine tool manufacturer of renowned Standard Modern lathes brand including the well known 1340 Engine Lathe.  With over 80 years of history, pride and experience behind every machine.



					standardmodernlathes.com


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 12, 2022)

You may have, but I had googled that already.


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 12, 2022)

@YotaBota   Headstock GB looks super clean, I ran the spindle by hand in both high, low, and neutral. No chipped teeth, no abnormal or really any noticeable wear, no bad noises or 'feel' from the geartrain. I'll get a magnet into the bottom of the headstock gearbox and see if I can fish out any filings. I really doubt there will be much.


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 12, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> My compound looked like yours when I got it, if the chuck doesn't come off easy there are a couple of threads on things to try and the experiences others have had with stuck chucks.
> If you don't have a manual it can be downloaded from SM.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, can always try a little heat (I use a propane or map gas torch) on the spindle threads. I'll likely take a shot at doing this today. The 3 jaw chuck looks a little beat cosmetically. The 4 jaw it came with looks mint.


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 12, 2022)

Btw, how big a chuck/backplate can I safely run on this lathe if I ever look for another chuck?


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 12, 2022)

calgaryguy said:


> Btw, how big a chuck/backplate can I safely run on this lathe if I ever look for another chuck?


If you go bigger you add weight and momentum that the spindle isn't designed to handle. You might get away with it but for how long. It's like putting a 427ci in a 1st gen Tacoma, it will work but the tranny/rearend/frame/brakes etc aren't designed for the power and weight and something is gonna fail real quick. Maybe an over kill comparison but the concept is the same, if you need a bigger chuck think about getting a bigger lathe, imho.
Here is a link to an NOS Bison chuck for the SM9 that a few of us bought.





						3 and 4 jaw chucks for bench lathes
					

6" Atlas original 4 jaw lathe chucks and Bison 5" 3 jaw chucks with 1 1/2 x 8 integral mounts



					www.hhrobertsmachinery.com
				




As far as HS noise goes, see if you can checkout the other local machines so you have something to compare with.


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 12, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> If you go bigger you add weight and momentum that the spindle isn't designed to handle. You might get away with it but for how long. It's like putting a 427ci in a 1st gen Tacoma, it will work but the tranny/rearend/frame/brakes etc aren't designed for the power and weight and something is gonna fail real quick. Maybe an over kill comparison but the concept is the same, if you need a bigger chuck think about getting a bigger lathe, imho.
> Here is a link to an NOS Bison chuck for the SM9 that a few of us bought.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I get it, thats why I asked. I know enough engineers and earned enough lumps the hard way to know that you cant just 
'f**k around' with mods on something spinning that kind of mass 2 feet from your face. 

And I might just organize a visit to @YYCHM to hear his lathe, however now that I have the old 3ph motor out (replaced with brand new baldor) and on the bench its clear that its bearings are shot/noisy. Old motor style with grease zerts to lube the bearings.


----------



## Proxule (Mar 12, 2022)

calgaryguy said:


> @YotaBota   Headstock GB looks super clean, I ran the spindle by hand in both high, low, and neutral. No chipped teeth, no abnormal or really any noticeable wear, no bad noises or 'feel' from the geartrain. I'll get a magnet into the bottom of the headstock gearbox and see if I can fish out any filings. I really doubt there will be much.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21899


I threw in some rare earth magnets in the bottom of my head-stock and left it there. When I flush and fill every X months I grab the magnets and clean them off.

Gluck


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 12, 2022)

calgaryguy said:


> its clear that its bearings are shot/noisy.


Someone else had noisy bearings on the Gryphon motor but I can't remember off hand who it was.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 12, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Someone else had noisy bearings on the Gryphon motor but I can't remember off hand who it was.



I replaced the bearings on my Gryphon if that's what your thinking.  I wouldn't have called them noisy though.


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 12, 2022)

You're probably the one I was thinking of. Were the bearings difficult to replace?


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 12, 2022)

Motor bearings are usually trivial to do. I've replaced 7-8 sets of motor bearings so far this year. propane/map gas plumbers torch comes in handy to get the old ones off, plus a couple of 2 jaw and 3 jaw pullers.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 12, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Were the bearings difficult to replace?



Nope.  Just needed a bearing puller to get them off. @BMW Rider helped me with that.


----------

